# طقم سفرة قهوة بخامة ممتازة ومميزة



## مسوقة26 (30 أبريل 2012)

لسلام عليكم 

طبعا كل فترة انزل دفعات من طقم السفرة وبخامات متنوعة 

والان هذا خامة حلوة بقماش ستان ومطرز من نفس لونة 

طقم السفرة يتكون من 

السفرة ولبس المنديل 
وزبالة المنديل 
ولبسين للزمازم (الثلاجات )

ومفرش للطفرية (الصينية )
سعر الطقم ب130 ريال 


واذا تبين مسكات ملاعق 4 معها يطلع ب150 ريال 

مثل هذا الصورة والرابط فيه باقي الصور 

دفعتي الجديدة من طقم السفرة قهوة مكون من 10 قطع أعزمي الحريم وتميزي بطقم السفرة ---









للجادين مراسلتي على الخاص 

























وهنا في الرابط اراء من تعاملوا معي 

أراء من تعاملوا مع الأمل القريب ورايهم بطقم سفرة القهوة تعالووووا
































































__________________

تعالوا لدي طقم سفرة قهوة بتلبيسات
شغل حلو ومرتب والسعر أحلى


----------

